
Facebook Adds 'Civil Union,' 'Domestic Partnership' To Relationship Status - taylorbuley
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/17/facebook-adds-civil-union_n_824758.html
======
taylorbuley
Reminds me of the Diaspora gender option conversation.
<http://www.sarahmei.com/blog/2010/11/26/disalienation/>

~~~
codeup
It has been discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1944628>

~~~
sophie_shoes
But since the subject came up again, IMHO the simplest way for facebook and/or
diaspora to tackle the 'transgender problem' would be to simply add a third
gender option: It's Complicated.

In my case, however, since I still believe in the gender binary I'm just
relieved that facebook allows you to change your sex with a mouse click - many
apps assume that never happens (what can I say? I'm an edge case.)

